# remington model 10



## 2Nd time (Jan 3, 2006)

Once again I need to draw from the great wealth of nolage that is assumbled here. A friend brought over his grandfathers model 10. It's spent most of it's life around salt water and been neglected for years. I have started cleaning it up and it seems to be in servicable condision. Any information ( what they were chambered in), what loads to use, and general info. would be a great help. Also it needs a replacement stock. Where could I find one at a resonable price? Thanks in advance! You all are a great sorce of infomation and are always very helpful!


----------

